# Why Does My Hedgehog Have Five Toes?



## taylorndean (Mar 18, 2014)

So I've had four hedgehogs in my lifetime and Solara is my first hedgehog I've had that has five toes. She's a very dark color, has dark feet, dark patches on her belly. Dark in general. I was going to bathe her today when I realized she has a fifth "thumb" like toe on all four of her feet. Is there a reason for this? I thought African Pygmy Hedgehogs were also called the "Four Toed Hedgehog"? Why would she have five?

Since I was about to bathe her the foot looks pretty dirty I know, but here's the best pic I could get of one of her back feet. You can see the fifth toe to the left

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## PrincessPuffinsMom (Aug 8, 2015)

My little girl Puffin has 5 toes as well. Trying to trim that nail is quite the challenge.

Some have the extra toe, some don't.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Yes a few have an extra toe, sometimes it's just a nail and sometimes it's more well developed.


----------

